# John Deere 6400 powerquad



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Was digging out the area around the bale feeders the other day listening to the radio with my earmuffs when I noticed a new noise. Hard to describe how it sounds but seemed like pressure leaking by when I shift the power shift into third, makes the noise going from second or going back to third from fourth but seems to shift. I have a cd that I looked at yesterday which said need to do a pressure test to see if it's leaking, also there was a list of probable leaks that seems to say that most leaks in third are from two gaskets between valve body and trans, Have to get some longer hoses for my gauges so can shift it and watch gauges but was wondering if anybody has had this issue with a powerquad. Tractor has around 5500 hours. Thanks


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not me, I have a 6400 and it’s been great, my “go to” tractor.....let us know what you find.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Have 7400 and 6420 both with power quad no problems with either


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Same here. No issues from the powerquads I have owned. Have you had a chance to monitor pressures during shift?


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Torsion dampener on flywheel going bad? Crawl under and take a look after you run it a while. Feel it for heat, they fail occasionally. The rubber turns into a gooey slime if they go out.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

I picked up another filter for the trans and will cut the old one open to see if it has any chunks of clutches in it, hoping not. I've got to get a couple long hoses so I can check the pressure while running it, haven't been using it wanted to see what's in the filter.

I don't think it's the torsion dampener as it only makes the noise shifting to third and seems like it would make the noise in every shift if it was the dampener. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Took the filter off the trans and cut it open. Didn't find a thing. all nice and clean, so I guess when I can get it in the garage I'll pull the valve body off the trans and check gaskets among other things. But still need to do the pressure check on it just to make sure it's leaking like I think.


----------

